# Ampli con entrada y AV integrados y salida transistorizada.



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Anti: ya que lo hacés, si querés, te adjunto una pequeña modificación que mejora bastante (al menos en la simulación) la distorsión por cruce con muy pocos componentes.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 22, 2010)

Si, asi se corrige el cruce por cero por que estan trabajando en AB. Mantiendes una minima corriente en ambos transistores cuando la señal esta nula.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2010)

Sep, pero ahí tiene ganancia 1....es decir, no amplifica un pomo (excepto corriente)
Si metés un divisor en el lazo de realimentación ya te va a amplificar también tensión...


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 22, 2010)

Y si manejamos un pre antes ??? seria tambien una buena opcion ... 

Creo que podemos tener muchos diseños... y siempre llegaremos a lo mismo, un ampli ... sigamos divagando... de ideas se hace el mundo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Sin dudas anti, pero bueno, solito me lo busco!
Igual te paso para que evalúes esto, son solo 2 resistencias más y ya queda para utilizar con cualquier cosa que entregue 1 VPP.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Hay amplificadores de pomos?


  Algunas señoritas tienen esas habilidades 



			
				Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Igual te paso para que evalúes esto, son solo 2 resistencias más y ya queda para utilizar con cualquier cosa que entregue 1 VPP.


Vió? Ahi ya está bastante mejor


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

> Algunas señoritas tienen esas habilidades


 mmmmmmm donde? Quiero una de esas!
Le pongo un pomo de moneditas y me lo devuelve con billetes de 100 mangos?

Hablando en serio, además debería llevar algún termistor o similar para adecuar la polarización con la temperatura y las resistencias de emisor en la salida. Pero ahí, ya nos estamos acercando a algo más complicado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> mmmmmmm donde? Quiero una de esas!
> Le pongo un pomo de moneditas y me lo devuelve con billetes de 100 mangos?


No precisamente  ....vos les ponés plata y no te devuelven nada  ...pero así funcionan.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hablando en serio, además debería llevar algún termistor o similar para adecuar la polarización con la temperatura y las resistencias de emisor en la salida. Pero ahí, ya nos estamos acercando a algo más complicado.


No es necesario complicarlo tanto . Si cambiás las resistencias entre las bases por un par de diodos (y ajustás las otras) podés compensar la temperatura con los propios diodos...

PD: Bueno...no un par de diodos precisamente...son dos pares. O si cambiás la configuración de salida por pares Sziklai podés usar un solo par de diodos.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 22, 2010)

estan reconstruyendo un ampli clase D, es mas creo que un clase d seria menos difisil de hacer , pobre tipo le mezclaron todo en la cabeza, solo queria saber para que servia eso ajjajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

por algun lado vi un esquema simulador de valvulas y tenia mas o menos la misma configuración ,pero en ves de  transistores tenia dos mosfet


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

Aquí alguien ya lo corrigió :





Y de los sencillos me gustan éstos y en este órden :








En cuanto tenga un rato los armo con TL081 alimentados con +/- 15 V , y al Motorola le pondría TIP 142-147 a ver que sale.

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 23, 2010)

Solo difiero con vos 2M en el orden, el que más me gusta es el de Motorola!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En cuanto tenga un rato los armo con TL081 alimentados con +/- 15 V , y al Motorola le pondría TIP 142-147 *a ver que sale.*


Mientras que no sea humo... 

Yo prefiero el segundo....pero solo por que tiene lo que dije antes!


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 23, 2010)

Pues acabo de armar el amplificador como sugeri, ya en PCB, y trabaja perfectamente. No he hecho pruebas en osciloscopio, pero con el oido, a mi parecer se escucha perfectamente. Para ponerlo a trabajar por las noches para quedarme dormido, trabaja excelente. Alimentado con 12V, y con bocina de 4 ohms, pude sacarle cerca de 28W pico. Ya hare pruebas en estos dias con 24V o 36V, todo depende de que transformador me encuentre a la mano, por que debe tener al menos 6A para poder levantar la potencia apenas de 150W pico... segun calculos jejejeje. Ya les comentare las pruebas ya reales en osciloscopio bien a bien el resultado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pues acabo de armar el amplificador como sugeri, ya en PCB, y trabaja perfectamente. No he hecho pruebas en osciloscopio, pero con el oido, a mi parecer se escucha perfectamente. Para ponerlo a trabajar por las noches para quedarme dormido, trabaja excelente. Alimentado con 12V, y con bocina de 4 ohms, pude sacarle cerca de 28W pico. Ya hare pruebas en estos dias con 24V o 36V, todo depende de que transformador me encuentre a la mano, por que debe tener al menos 6A para poder levantar la potencia apenas de 150W pico... segun calculos jejejeje. Ya les comentare las pruebas ya reales en osciloscopio bien a bien el resultado.


 

Cual de todos armaste ?

. . .  28  Watts de pico . . . .  linda manera de medir los watios che


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 24, 2010)

Tranquis dosme, son 28+/- watt pico, los watt rms, son 18.9 WRMS, y ambos son pensando en señales senoidales sin armónicos y periódicos. Es el cálculo teórico. 
Hay dos maneras de medir la amplitud de una onda periodica, que es su voltaje, corriente, potencia pico, y sus mismas magnitudes en RMS.
Pense que estabas familiarizado con esas magnitudes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> . . . Alimentado con 12V, y con bocina de 4 ohms, pude sacarle cerca de 28W pico


 




antiworldx dijo:


> Tranquis dosme, son 28+/- watt pico, los watt rms, son 18.9 WRMS, y ambos son pensando en señales senoidales sin armónicos y periódicos. Es el cálculo teórico.
> Hay dos maneras de medir la amplitud de una onda periodica, que es su voltaje, corriente, potencia pico, y sus mismas magnitudes en RMS.
> Pense que estabas familiarizado con esas magnitudes.


 

 
18 nominales en el caso hipotético que sea capáz de llegar a los picos de 12 V.
15 nominales si afortunadamente llega a picos de 11 Vdc
36 en caso de onda cuadrada. 
75 PMPO respetuosos
2500 PMPO estilo grabadorcitos.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 24, 2010)

Detecto un sarcasmo muy encajoso y estamos fuera de la arena...


----------



## Tavo (Dic 24, 2010)

(Que ganas de escribir en mayúsculas)

Bien DOSMETROS!!! +10

Por fin alguien que se dió cuenta. A mi me parecía que al circuito le faltaban los dos diodos! O no?

A mi me parece que esto es mucho más correcto, y no tendría que generar distorsión por cruce.

Ver el archivo adjunto 45045


A ver si alguien me saca de dudas...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

subi tres esquemas que no lo habian visto? no dije nada pero echen un vistazo y vean los que subi, y precisamente a eso me referia.

Un pequeño comentario y no es para armar lio sino para pensarlo friamente y luego razonarlo.
Si la ditorción por cruce no se siente, para que gastan al vicio en diodos trnasitores y presets, los fabricantesa de audio amplificadores? 

Si eso es asi las notas de puesta a punto de etapas de salida habria que borrarlas del foro...

Si no las oyen nada digo, pero muchos de los que estan participando seguro que tuvieron alguna vez una Spica o clon de la misma con transistores de germanio, y sonaban bien, digamos, pero cuando la comparabamos con una radio más elaborada, como una tonomac u otra que tambien utlizaba transistores de germanio notabamos una diferencia, si sacabamos señal del detector de la Spica y lo metiamos en un buen amplificadorcito se sentia una diferencia, y si eran porque estan eran clase B y eso que solo tenian un total de 400mV contra los 1400mV de los de silicio

A esas radiecitos si le modificabas la polarización de la salida el sonido mejoraba y notablemente ahora las pilas tabien duraban menos....


----------



## Tavo (Dic 24, 2010)

Gente, una pregunta:

Alguien me puede decir si este esquema funciona? Se puede realizar?
Obviamente que esos transistores no voy a conseguir, pero creo que reemplazándolos por unos similares debería funcionar, no?
Hablo de este esquema: Motorola

Ver el archivo adjunto 45047

Y la otra duda que tengo es... ¿Que es mejor, un par diferncial con dos transistores a la entrada o un A.O. en ese lugar (como este esquema) ??

De antemano, muchísimas gracias por las respuestas posibles. 

Saludos!

PS: El ampli es totalmente complemetario, se me ocurre que con un par TIP35C y TIP36C a la salida debería funcionar, no? Y como exitadores, unos BD139 (npn) y BD140 (pnp), o no se si serían suficientes quizá unos BC327 / BC327 (el par), para exitar los TIPs.

PS2: FELIZ NAVIDAD PARA TODOS!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 24, 2010)

Lamentablemente, lo que no vas a conseguir es el MC1536 
Y siendo una hoja de datos de Motorola, no tengo dudas de que funcione, en general estos tíos .... saben de lo que hablan!
Si la entrada la cambiás por un diferencial, vas a obtener uno de los mejores diseños que han existido, y aún vigentes, el amplificador RCA escalable (creo que era hasta 70 watts) con la entrada configurada como "long tail" que en definitiva era un diferencial.
Muchos diseños actuales se basan en él, por ejemplo el de Rod Elliott en su proyecto 3A (creo que así se llama) y muchos otros.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 25, 2010)

A ver, solo una aclaracion... Yo me sigo acatando al tema original del diagrama del amplificador original.
Yo habia llegado al diseño de ese mismo amplificador por mis propios medios, para una aplicacion totalmente diferente al audio. Despues vi que podia ser aplicado, pero en ningun momento he aseverado que sea el diseño ideal. Simplemente funciona, arme el amplificador como un amplificador simple de bajo costo y de poca dificultad. A "MI" oidómetro se escucha bien y cumple con su tarea, pero hasta ahí. Que quede claro, nunca dije que no tenia distorsion, pero si es un hecho que al oido no se escucha. Simplemente propongo que este ampli es una buena opcion como amplificador de principiante, y que con un bajo costo se puede armar sin problemas ni requiere conocimientos mayores. Lo demás ya pertenece a otro tema. 

Concluyendo, el diagrama del tema original, es un amplificador de onda completa que es funcional. Que sea lo optimo, si esta lejos de serlo. 
Ahora dejando en claro lo anterior, ahora si, sigan con el tema evolucionado.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Excelente acotaciíon Black....

Tavo podes reemplazar el MC1436 por un LM301 e incluso por un TL071y como se ve en la salida del operacional esta contemplado el offset necesario con los diodso y R y ojo que uno de los primeos en publicar este tipo de circuito fue presisamente Motorola, que por aquellos años, habia incluido un manual con númerosos circuitos de audio de gran calidad y con algunas cosas muy ingeniosas

Y ya que black menciono a la RCA tambien esta público circuitos que en la entrada utiliza un operacional, ni bien los ubique los subo, para que les echen un vistazo

Por otro lado, Tavo los TR de salida que mencionaste y los primero drivers son adecuados


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

Antiworld, no tengo dudas que funciona. Con respecto a eso, lo único que acoté fue que se podía mejorar con muy pocos componentes más.

Osito  el problema de reemplazar ese integrado es la tensión de alimentación que soporta, +/- 40 volts (80 en total), y justamente ayer estuve mirando en National si tenían algo por el estilo, y nada, los que manejan tensiones de ese orden son ya de potencia.
Una opción podía ser OPA445


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2010)

Gracias por sus comentarios y sugerencias respecto del amplificador Motorola.

Creo que hay pocos amplificadores de este tipo, que tienen un operacional a la entrada en vez de tener un par diferencial con dos transistores.
La verdad, les tengo que decir que nunca supe bien como funciona el par diferencial a la entrada de los amplificadores; algunos los hacen con transistores PNP, otros con NPN, algunos regulan precisamente la alimentación de dichos transistores, otros no...

Me hice bastante lío con eso. Estaría bueno si alguien me pudiera indicar *donde termina el par diferencial* de cualquier amplificador (por ejemplo los de RCA), o sea, aislar esa etapa del resto del amplificador.

Otra cosa que me confunde es que además de ese par diferencial a la entrada, también suelen usar un transistor más (no se en que configuración) que es el "intermedio" entre los drivers de los TR finales y el par diferencial...

Bah, no entiendo muchas cosas, y tengo vergüenza de no saberlo, debería saberlo. 

Por ejemplo, estuve un rato largo estudiando el esquema del Amplificador HiFi 20W rms +-20V con transistores, y entiendo la mayoría de las cosas, pero algunas no tanto... Y podríamos decir que ese es un esquema relativamente simple...

Saludos.... 

PS: Feliz Navidad!


Tavo dijo:


> Y la otra duda que tengo es... ¿Que es mejor, un par diferncial con dos transistores a la entrada *o un A.O. en ese lugar?*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 25, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ...el problema de reemplazar ese integrado es la tensión de alimentación que soporta, +/- 40 volts (80 en total), y justamente ayer estuve mirando en National si tenían algo por el estilo, y nada, los que manejan tensiones de ese orden son ya de potencia. Una opción podía ser OPA455


Ese es un problema persistente en los A.O. usados como entrada y VAS en amplificadores de potencia. Los esquemas que han presentado son completamente válidos dentro de los rangos de tensiones de alimentación de los A.O. convencionales.
Vienen A.O. de más tensión de alimentación? Si, seguro, pero son relativamente costosos y bastantes difíciles de conseguir por que casi no tienen aplicación en la electrónica actual.
Si quieren mas potencia de salida, van a tener que caer al par diferencial de entrada y al amplificador en clase A para el VAS....o perder tiempo y dinero en tratar de conseguir un A.O. que difícilmente provea la misma performance que la configuración tradicional....y a un costo mucho mas alto.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Es cierto Black se me paso por alto, gracias por corregirme, y tambien es cierto lo que dice Ezavalla pero si se fijan en los esquemas que subi hay una forma de solucionarlo, fijense en el esquema que tiene el 741 y utiliza los TIP142/147, claro que no utilizaria el 741 se lo puede reeplazar por cualquier otro y se alimenta con +-30 el circuito

Fijense en este otro ejemplo


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 25, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ...el problema de reemplazar ese integrado es la tensión de alimentación que soporta, +/- 40 volts (80 en total), y justamente ayer estuve mirando en National si tenían algo por el estilo, y nada, los que manejan tensiones de ese orden son ya de potencia.
> Una opción podía ser OPA445


El "problema de la tension" con AOs, es porque se quiere usar un AO para una aplicacion (tensiones altas y un cierto manejo de corriente para excitar los T de salida) que esta fuera de las tradicionales.

Los que se fabrican pensando en eso, ya no aparecen en los listados como "Amplificador operacional" sino como "Audio power driver", e incluyen otras caracteristicas que vienen muy bien.

Ej. 
LM391  +/-50V , 
LM4702, LME49810/LME49830  +/-100V


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2010)

es posible usarlo con el lm358 que se alimenta con solo +?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

En los ejemplos mencionados se utilizan AO standares y en amplifiadores con alta tensión, ya que el AO solo amplifica tensión, y los trnasistores a su salida corriente, tal como en una etapa discreta, de alli que si se utiilzan mosfet los puedan manejar directamente o con con algun driver por el tema de la tensión, hay muchos circuitos de esos, e incluso comerciales sin necesidad de AO de potencia

para utilizar el LM391 a +-50V tiene que ser el LM391-100 ya que el LM391-80 solo soporta -+40 por ejemplo, pero ya nos estariamos saliendo a integrados driver como el TDA7250


Un interesante ejemplo con TL071 y mosfet complemetarios






Aqui algo más potene unos 70W
y como creo que a muchos les va a parecer interesante lo posteo completo con pcb y foto del mismo, con el preset se ajusta la simetria

Si quieren moverlo a un lugar más conveniente......


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

> es posible usarlo con el lm358 que se alimenta con solo +?


 Si no superás la tensión máxima que admite, no hay problema, también se lo puede alimentar con +/-

Les adjunto una simulación que realmente me dejó sorprendido. Casi 70 watts de salida con 8 Ohms de carga y una distorsión a plena potencia de 0.7% aproximadamente. El ancho de banda dentro de 1 dB está entre los 10 Hz y los 30 kHz. No esta nada mal para algo tan simple.
Por supuesto que habría que ver como se comporta en la práctica, pero me están dando ganas de probarlo!

Y el OPA445 está en plena producción, y no es tan caro, integrado + flete unos 10 u$ acá


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2010)

es realmente simple tu esquema don gato ¡¡¡¡
gracias por la info ,una pregunta mas que simulador usas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

Otro apodo más y van ..... ya perdí la cuenta! 
Uso el Multisim, versión 10 (ya que el 11 es muy pesado para este PC).


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

y cual seria el proveedor don Black, para aquellos que no saben


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2010)

*Feliblack*, tu esquemático/simulación es increíble!!! Animate a probarlo, por favor!

Es muy simple y está genial! Ojalá pudiera conseguir el OPA445, y seguro que lo armo. Los transistores Darlington creo que se consiguen con cierta facilidad, o sino decime si se podrían reemplazar por TIP142 y TIP147 !!

Quiero probarlo!! 

Saludos!

PS2:
Voy a hacer el intento de conseguir el OPA445. Tengo ganas de probar esa simulación.
A ver, si son 70W en 8 ohms, serían casi 100W en 4 no? (cuatro ohms, no patas )
*Es factible el reemplazo con TIP142/147 ?*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

> Y el OPA445 está en plena producción, y no es tan caro, integrado + flete unos 10 u$ Acá <======


 Es por eBay, calculado el flete a Argentina.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 25, 2010)

para el ampli que puso pandacba.........

la alimentacion es de 30+-....

pero que amperaje ?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2010)

Acabo de ver los datasheets de MJ11032 -> TIP142 y nop, parece que el TIP es bastante más chico, 10A, mientras que el MJ es de 50A.

Pero bueno, así a ojo, se me ocurre que en la realidad con TIP142/147 podríamos tener unos 40-50W seguros en 8 ohms (y si, otra vez salteé los cálculos.. )

Me gusta ese esquema.
Estoy revoloteando un rato por Ebay, hay cosas interesantes...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

Tavo: yo puse esos en la simulación solo porque no tiene ninguno de la serie de los TIP darlington.
Se pueden sacar muchos varatios  La corriente de pico, en ningún caso va a superar los 8 amperes aproximadamente aún con una carga de 4 ohms.
Igual le estoy agregando unos pequeñísimos detalles (como p.ej. las resistencias en el emisor y esas cositas).


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> para el ampli que puso pandacba.........
> 
> la alimentacion es de 30+-....
> 
> pero que amperaje ?



2A para un canal


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2010)

su majestad le pego el ojo a ese ampli primero ,esta bueno ,simple y economico ¡¡¡
solo resta ver quien lo arma primero 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Yo arme el que poste hasta 20W con el TL071, ahora voy por el segundo que postee que esta basdo en el de 20W

Ah les comento por si no se percataron, esa forma de alimentar el operacional para trabajar con mayor tensión se pude aplicar a cualquiera de los TDA como el TDA2230 etc para buferear la salida y alcanzar mayor potencia, cuando aparecio el TDA2230 que era echo entonces por SGS-ATE (tenian el logo Italy) hicimos unas pruebas y dio buen resultado eso fue antes que aparecieran el resto como el TDA2240/2250 etc pero tambien se puede aplicar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

Últimos avances en la simulación.
Según mis cálculos, con TIP142/147, podemos obtener hasta 135 watts sin problemas (pero me gustaría que alguien que sepa más que yo, lo corroborara.
Haciendo algunos ajustes menores, y cambiando la forma de polarizar los transistores de salida, llegué a las simulaciones que adjunto.
El ancho de banda lo amplié a 10 Hz (distinto valor de C1) hasta 50 KHz (agregado de C2). La mayor potencia disipada por los transistores de salida está en el orden de los 40 Watts (bastante por debajo de su potencia máxima). La mejor respuesta con respecto a la corriente de polarización la encontré en un valor cercano a los 90 mA, lo cual es una disipación de unos 3.6 watts.
La primera de las simulaciones corresponde a la peor condición de trabajo que está en los 20 kHz. La otra, la mejor, a 1 kHz. 
Como pueden ver, la potencia es casi la misma y la distorsión no sobrepasa el 0.3% a máxima potencia y frecuencia de trabajo.

PD: gracias por mi nuevo apodo Tavo 

PD bis: Panda, tengo por ahí un diseño sin construir claro, que lo resolví entrando a los excitadores por el emisor, con eso aún con tensiones muy bajas en el operacional no hay problema.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

No es descabellado, espectacular Black lo tuyo, te felicito, habria que montarlo nada más y corroborar en pruebas pero como lo has echo esta bien.

La otro forma se basa en el consumo del AO, de alli las R en la alimentación, no se si has visto por alli un TDA2230 con transistores hay uno en puente que nunca comprobe pero se anuncia hasta 200W
Pero si lo he echo con LM387, LM301, LM387 y algún otro que no recuerdo en etapas de más de 100W.

Es un tema apasionante y me agrada como lo encaraste, espero que no vayamos a los lugare lugubres y húmdos a donde nos mandan últimamente creo que ya de solo vernos en el mismo post...

En la semana deberias fijarte si ELKO no lo tien al AO OPA445


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 25, 2010)

Te cuento que Dicomse lo tiene, pero bueno, a precios que ya todos sabemos.
Vi como lo manejan en función al consumo del operacional, no lo simulé ni probé, pero que soy como medio reacio a esa forma (quizás sea buena, pero uno tiene también sus "reglamentos" )

PD: por suerte, ya mis apodos van creciendo, ya pertenezco a la categoría de los *X* cat! 

>to hell<
PD1: mi mayor problema es que no tengo límites en los afectos, tanto en el odio como el amor o indiferencia, todos ellos me llevan a los extremos! No sé que tiene que ver, pero me gustó compartirlo.
>to hell off<


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Si es cierto, no se como hace para subsitiir con los precios que tiene, es como pedirlo a Farnell o a RS
El lune me fijo si localmente lo tienen...

Te digo que me cante todo porque cuando quise regresar aqui me dio como que no habia enlace, asi que pense lo que te imaginaras, afortunadamente no fue asi

Comparto lo que has compartido


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2010)

FeliBlack dijo:
			
		

> Últimos avances en la simulación.
> Según mis cálculos, con TIP142/147, podemos obtener hasta 135 watts sin problemas (pero me gustaría que alguien que sepa más que yo, lo corroborara.
> Haciendo algunos ajustes menores, y cambiando la forma de polarizar los transistores de salida, llegué a las simulaciones que adjunto.


FeliBlack, tus nuevos avances me dejan SORPRENDIDO!

No entendí bien tu último mensaje, dijiste que no se consigue el OPA445 o algo similar? (o hablaban de otra cosa?)

Si llego a conseguir ese AO, ni dudes que lo armo. Me gusta mucho. La potencia es excelente, *y la simplicidad más todavía!!!*

Tengo dos pares TIP142/147, así que la parte de potencia ya la tengo. Si dijiste que los picos no alcanzan los 8A, me quedo re tranquilo que esos TRs van a ir perfecto para esto.

Muchas gracias por este proyecto. Esperamos nuevas noticias sobre esto.

Un abrazo FeliBlack!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Dijo que por ebay con flete a la argentina unos 10 Dls, que dicon lo tenia pero a precios astronomicos, habria que preguntar en ELKO que siemrpe fue distribuidor tato de le Ex Motorola como de Texas en USA estan alrededor de 4 Dls y hay otra versión que soporta hasta 100V y esta ago asi como 3 Dls


----------



## Tavo (Dic 26, 2010)

Gracias por la aclaración Panda. Entonces, por lo que dicen, este chip (OPA445) no se consigue en cualquier casa de electrónica de Argentina?

O sea que quien lo quiera tendría que pedirlo al extranjero? 

Saludos!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

> Entonces, por lo que dicen, este chip (OPA445) no se consigue en cualquier casa de electrónica de Argentina?


 No creo que no se consiga, pero es bueno saber que al menos traer sin muchos problemas.
Encontré un precio mejor, por 3 unidades, u$ 20 con envío gratis  en el siguiente enlace:
Otra oferta en eBay por 3

Si quieren agrego el circuito junto con el PCB de un ecualizador de 3 bandas estéreo que estoy haciendo.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 26, 2010)

espero....

este post esta tomando un rumbo bastante interesante


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

El circuito corresponde a una hoja de datos de National del LF353 con pequeños agregados y modificaciones. Dejo en el adjunto el circuito, una vista de donde van los componentes, el impreso, el impreso con las perforaciones (si alguien lo hace, recomiendo que no usen el que tiene las perforaciones ya que estas a mi gusto son muy grandes), y vista virtual de como quedaría. También recomiendo que los condensadores por los que pasa la señal de audio sean de poliestireno o similar. Lo que sí queda como tarea previa confección es verificar que entren los componentes correctamente (para hacerlo, solo imprimir en papel, ponerlo sobre un trocito de telgopor y montar los componentes pinchando suavemente sobre el papel), ya que algunos condensadores pueden ser más grandes que el espacio previsto. En ese caso, solo avisen


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2010)

Che, me sigue interesando el tema de los OPA445. Voy a tratar de conseguirlo. 

Feliblack, sobre el amplificador, hay alguna novedad?

Si quieren, me ofrezco para hacer un lindo PCB, para colocarlo a disposición de todos. Pero me tienen que confirmar un diagrama esquemático correcto y sin errores, listo para hacer realidad.

Ya mismo me voy a hacer el PCB.

Saludos.
PS: El último esquemático posteado por BlackTiger es correcto y funcional? Es la última versión?
Tengo algunas dudas, como por ejemplo me parece bastante raro que no haya ningún driver para los transistores finales, se me ocurre agregar un par MJE340/350 o no?

Black, ¿Podrías pasar este esquema en limpio, terminado y listo para llevar a la realidad?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

El OPA <=  según la hoja de datos puede manejar 20 mA y los TIP142/147 indican una ganancia de 1000 (hay que recordar que son darlington), con lo que podría si no se quemaran claro, entregar hasta 20 Amperes, por eso no hay exitadores de por medio.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2010)

Bueno, me quedé pensando todavía sobre la posibilidad de meter ahí un par de transistores drivers para los TRs finales, TIP142/TIP147

Se me ocurren estos:
MJE340/350, son de alto voltaje -300V-
BD139/140 son demasiado chicos, soportan 80V, la tensión máxima de alimentación sería +-40V

No se me ocurre otro par que ande por ahí nomás, algún transistor de 1A que soporte 100V, a la cabeza se me viene el BC639/640, pero no se si serán chicos...

Digo esto porque tengo miedo de "abusar" del OPA445 y en el momento menos esperado..... chau OPA.

Saludos.

PS:


> El OPA según la hoja de datos puede manejar 20 mA


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Tavo los drivers estan dentro del los TIP142/147 y si necesitara alguno los MJE340/350 son demasiado, los drives se calculan en función de la corriente que tiene que manejar sus conducidos, black bien te puso que los TR manejan 20A con lo cual en la base necesitan solo 20mA por la ganancia de 1000 de estos es decir 20mA x 1000= 20000mA=20A y como el AO maneja ese nivel de corriente no hace falta ningún trnaitor adicional


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Tavo los drivers estan dentro del los TIP142/147 y si necesitara alguno los MJE340/350 son demasiado, los drives se calculan en función de la corriente que tiene que manejar sus conducidos, black bien te puso que los TR manejan 20A con lo cual en la base necesitan solo 20mA por la ganancia de 1000 de estos es decir 20mA x 1000= 20000mA=20A y como el AO maneja ese nivel de corriente no hace falta ningún trnaitor adicional



Buena explicación.  


No conozco mucho a los Darlington. Se me hace que los pobres transistores se bancan todo el castigo... 

Ahora voy a estudiar más el esquemático.

Saludos.
PS: Los TIP142/147 *NO* soportan 20A, *soportan 10A.*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Por eso al AO le sobra correinte para manejarlos, aparte el circuito en funcionamiento tampoco consume 10A lo cual más a favor del AO y más evidente que el mismo puede manejar tranqullamente los darlingtons

Tome el ejmplo de Black donde hizo un analisisi al reves, donde tomo los 20mA que maneja el AO y con el Beta de los TR da que podrian manejar hasta 20A(por eso agrego si no se quemaran ya que solo manejan 10)



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El circuito corresponde a una hoja de datos de National del LF353 con pequeños agregados y modificaciones. Dejo en el adjunto el circuito, una vista de donde van los componentes, el impreso, el impreso con las perforaciones (si alguien lo hace, recomiendo que no usen el que tiene las perforaciones ya que estas a mi gusto son muy grandes), y vista virtual de como quedaría. También recomiendo que los condensadores por los que pasa la señal de audio sean de poliestireno o similar. Lo que sí queda como tarea previa confección es verificar que entren los componentes correctamente (para hacerlo, solo imprimir en papel, ponerlo sobre un trocito de telgopor y montar los componentes pinchando suavemente sobre el papel), ya que algunos condensadores pueden ser más grandes que el espacio previsto. En ese caso, solo avisen



Congratulations Black!!!! muy buen trabajo y aporte hace bastante ya hice un control de tonos de tres bandas basado en info de National en su manual Audio, Radio Handbook, del cual tengo la mayor parte fotocopiado y hoy lo busco denodadamente ya que toda la info que trae alli es muy buena, al igual que el esquema que has realizado más los agregados, felicitaciones, ya esta el EQ falta terminar la potnecia y poner en un buen gaabinete que evidentemene sera de dimensiones compactas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Si querés agregarle exitadores podes hacerlo, y los indicados para eso podrías ser los MPSA42 y MPSA92, pero realmente no creo que sean necesarios, ya que la corriente máxima que se va a manejar a la salida son 8 amperes, con lo que las bases van a requerir unos 8 mA.

Retoqué un poco los valores de unas resistencias para minimizar aún más la corriente que maneja el OPA, y con estos nuevos valores, la intensidad RMS se mantiene en cerca de los 8 mA esperados, y la de pico a pico, está en los 20 mA que puede manejar el integrado.
Ojo que falta poner condensadores de desacople y esas cosas.

PD: la configuración darlington, en realidad son 2 transistores por eso es que tienen semejantes ganancias.

PD1: gracias panda por el elogio, solo me falta el pre para que quede "redondito"


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2010)

Tengo una duda dudosamente dudosa. lol

Si estamos diciendo que el OPA445 maneja hasta 20mA, y puede manejar perfectamente las bases de los TIPs, entonces creo que *podríamos utilizar cualquier otro operacional de similares características?*

O sea, *¿Que tiene de distinto el OPA445 de los demás OP AMPs?*
Además de su tensión de alimentación, *¿Hay otro factor importante a considerar con la elección de otro operacional de audio?*
Digo, sabiendo que es complicado conseguir el OPA, podríamos utilizar un TL071 con reguladores de tensión adecuados, unos LM317/337 ajustables a propósito, para poder variar la tensión de alimentación según nuestras necesidades... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tengo varias dudas que me gustaría aclarar, ya que de poder armarlo estaría bueno que todos lo podríamos hacer sin mayores complicaciones... 

A ver que opinan.
Muchas gracias a todos por los conocimientos aquí expuestos. 

Saludos. 



> Ojo que falta poner condensadores de desacople y esas cosas.


Por eso estaría bueno seguir este proyecto hasta el final. Ya tengo unas ganas terribles de probar el circuito. Estoy dispuestoa diseñar un buen PCB para esto.


> PD: la configuración darlington, en realidad son 2 transistores por eso es que tienen semejantes ganancias.


Si, esto lo sabía, de ver su "esquema interno" en el datasheet, pero no sabía que podían alcanzar semejantes ganancias...  
Entonces, por qué los amplificadores siguen usando los transistores "comunes" y no aprovechan las características de los darlington?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Precisamente la tensión de alimentación de estos, que trabajan con -+40V los TL071 solo manejan -+22V y si no ya hay que cambiar un poquito y fijate en los primeros esquemas que  postee incluido el que esta con PCB como hace para utilizar un AO cuya tensión es inferior a la utilzidada en la etapa de potencia...

Es decir o se recurre a eso o al magnifico trabajo de Black....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Si estamos diciendo que el OPA445 maneja hasta 20mA, y puede manejar perfectamente las bases de los TIPs, entonces creo que *podríamos utilizar cualquier otro operacional de similares características?*
> 
> O sea, *¿Que tiene de distinto el OPA445 de los demás OP AMPs?*
> Además de su tensión de alimentación, *¿Hay otro factor importante a considerar con la elección de otro operacional de audio?*
> Digo, sabiendo que es complicado conseguir el OPA, podríamos utilizar un TL071 con reguladores de tensión adecuados, unos LM317/337 ajustables a propósito, para poder variar la tensión de alimentación según nuestras necesidades...


Nop, no podés reemplazarlo, por que la ganancia de tensión del amplificador está en ese chip y si usás uno que tenga tensión de alimentación inferior, la potencia máxima de salida va a estar dada por esa tensión...y va a ser mas chica.
Una solución es usar una etapa de salida con ganancia de tensión, pero tienen el problema de que son extremadamente difíciles de estabilizar....ergo, vas a tener un quemador de transistores garantizado.

Si no conseguís el OPA, podés buscar uno de los que mencionó Eduardo unos posts más atrás, pero no son más fáciles de conseguir...



Tavo dijo:


> Entonces, por qué los amplificadores siguen usando los transistores "comunes" y no aprovechan las características de los darlington?


Por que los darlington "integrados" no son buenos para audio...aunque se usan , y su costo es comparable al montaje de un par discreto, que tiene varias otras ventajas...


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta, Eduardo y Panda.

Ahora si entiendo un poco más. Algo leí sobre operacionales, y creo que un detalle que la mayoría tiene es que generalmente un operacional puede amplificar tanta tensión como la de su alimentación máxima, pero ese es el límite.
Entonces ahora pienso que si la alimentación máxima del TL071 son +-18V, quiere decir que a la salida, como máximo y trabajando establemente podría entregar 15V rms (supongamos), entonces si enviamos 15V a las bases, no es suficiente para alimentar como corresponde a los Darlington... 

Está claro el asunto. Ahora hay que trabajar por un esquema definitivo y correcto, para llevarlo a la realidad. 

Sobre lo del amplificador de ganancia de tensión... ¿De eso se encarga el par diferencial a la entrada de la mayoría de los amplificadores, no?
Y es por eso que es necesario alimentar adecuada y establemente el par diferencial... Para que sea estable en su salida... Ok.

Saludos.
PS: 
PS2: Tengo una idea: ¿Que les parece si pedimos ayuda a algún moderador para *separar este tema en un tema nuevo?*
Creo que es una buena idea, para que no se pierda entre tantos posts de discusión general...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Tavo fijate en el post 41 hay un circuito de 300W que utiliza un AO y ese circuito no es inestable para nada, al igual que muchos otros como lo que en la decada del 70 publico la RCA, que llevaban un AO en la entradada, de echo ese que esta en post 41 es un derivado de uno que presento la RCA en aquellos años y que funcionaba perfectamente, he armado tanto uno como otro y no he quemado ningún transistor


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Tavo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Entonces, por qué los amplificadores siguen usando  los transistores "comunes" y no aprovechan las características de los  darlington?
> ...


Por eso mismo iba a proponer que diseñemos una etapa de salida similar, en configuración Darlington, pero con transistores discretos... Como ser, a la salida un par TIP35C/36C y como drivers unos MJE340/350 o alguno similar (dudo de los MPSA42/92 que nombró Black)
Pero bueno, si hacemos esto ya el tema se vuelve más complejo y complicado de realizar, ya que no creo que sea tan fácil "hacer" una etapa de salida desde cero... (complementaria o no, no veo diferencias sustanciales entre uno y otro tipo).

Creo que me estoy yendo, disculpen. Pero son las ganas de armar algo "nuevo" (distinto) que rompa con lo tradicional...  

Saludos.

PS: Panda, no me gusta ese amplificador del post #41. Ya lo estuve viendo, y si me cuesta entender este que es simple, más me cuesta ese que tiene 1 millón de componentes.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Hay otras opciones en cuanto a AO, estan el LM143 que si bien discontinuado, se consigue, esta el SG143 de Microsemi y esta el HA264 de Intersil entre otros....

Tavo, no me referi a que hicieras al del post41, lo puse solo como muestra que si en un equipo tan potente se puede utilizar en algo más moderado, es más viable aún....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

Pero el amplificador de post #41 *NO TIENE* ganancia de tensión en la etapa de salida y solo usa el A.O. como reemplazo del par diferencial. Los MJ340/350 operan como un VAS simétrico, y son esos los que amplifican tensión para completar lo que le falta al A.O., pero la etapa de salida es un seguidor de emisor en configuración Darlington y con doble transistor de salida.
En esas condiciones, no hay problemas de estabilidad, pero es una estupidez llegar a ese grado de complicación solo para usar un A.O en reemplazo del par diferencial de entrada, sobre todo cuando no hay control de los parámetros del espejo de corriente interno del chip.
Hubiera sido mas inteligente y probablemente más económico usar tres o cinco transistores como etapa diferencial de entrada con completo control sobre su comportamiento


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2010)

Más o menos lo mismo vi yo en ese esquema de la página #41.

Vi un diagrama bastante complicado... para que? Solo por usar un AO en reemplazo del bendito par diferencial? (Bah, lo mismo que dijo Eduardo arriba...)

Veo tantas diferencias y diferencias entre amplificadores que al final me quedo con una terrible confusión; algunos usan par diferencial con PNPs, otros con NPNs; algunos usan etapa de salida cuasi-complementaria, otros complementaria completa...

Miles de diferencias que tienen casi la mayoría de los diagramas, que todavía no termino de entender.
Obviamente, hablando de amplificadores clase AB.

Saludos.
PS:


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero el amplificador de post #41 *NO TIENE* ganancia de tensión en la etapa de salida y solo usa el A.O. como reemplazo del par diferencial. Los MJ340/350 operan como un VAS simétrico, y son esos los que amplifican tensión para completar lo que le falta al A.O., pero la etapa de salida es un seguidor de emisor en configuración Darlington y con doble transistor de salida.
> En esas condiciones, no hay problemas de estabilidad, pero es una estupidez llegar a ese grado de complicación solo para usar un A.O en reemplazo del par diferencial de entrada, sobre todo cuando no hay control de los parámetros del espejo de corriente interno del chip.
> Hubiera sido mas inteligente y probablemente más económico usar tres o cinco transistores como etapa diferencial de entrada con completo control sobre su comportamiento



Correcto!!! pero bien tu sabes que es más estable un chip(termicamente hablando) de alli que se utilcen transistores duales(dos en una misma capsula), pero en la práctica terminan siendo tan o más caros que un AO y de alli su uso, la parte final es exigua comparandola con el resto(en ganancia ) y se jutifica perfectamente.

No te olvide eduardo que aprte del par diferencial hay que poner espejos de corriene carga activa y eso ocupa bastante(de echo todo eso esta dentro del AO)

De alli que utilzar un AO no solo disminuya el tamaño si no que tambien aumente la calidad del conjunto, fijate en los otros, claro que esos utiilzan Mosfet en la salida, por ejemplo el de 20W es sxtraordianrio como suena, si no lo has echo te invito a armar uno, no es para nada caro para experimentarlo y Mosfet hay una buena variedad que se consigue con facilidad y después esta el otro el que puse con PCB, es muy compacto y muy buena calidad....

Con un diispador envolvente me hizo recordar cuando se Elko vendia el TDA2002 en una plaquetita super compacta y un disipador que la rodeaba y los 4 pines torneados....

Para equipos de menor potencia se utilza otros tipos de técnica, mirar los equemas que subi.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Esta sería la versión final.
Si bien es cierto que muchos autores detestan los darlington, hay muchos fabricantes serio que los usan. Aún en hojas de datos como por ejemplo el LM4702, en la aplicación típica ponen este tipo de transistores.
El conjunto de TIP142/147 (de Fairchild) en Elko cuestan unos u$ 2.9
El OPA con flete incluido y en la puerta de nuestra casa, u$ 6.6 (eso en el peor de los casos de que no se consiga acá).
Estamos hablando sin contar la fuente ni disipadores ni esas cosas, de una prueba que puede llegar a costar unos 15 u$ para un amplificador de 130 watts.
No me parece nada disparatado.
Igual, no es complicado hacerlo sin darlington, y dejo también como sería.
Y también se podría hacer con MOSFTES


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Correcto!!! pero bien tu sabes que es más estable un chip(termicamente hablando) de alli que se utilcen transistores duales(dos en una misma capsula), pero en la práctica terminan siendo tan o más caros que un AO y de alli su uso, *la parte final es exigua comparandola con el resto(en ganancia ) y se jutifica perfectamente*.


Es que la parte final *NO TIENE* ganancia! Es un seguidor de emisor de potencia, y la ganancia es del orden de 0.95...como cualquier seguidor de emisor. Lo que hace este esquema es poner dos transistores adicionales como amplificadores de tensión, pero eso es un esquema completamente diferente a lo que yo mencioné antes.



pandacba dijo:


> No te olvide eduardo que aprte del par diferencial hay que poner espejos de corriene carga activa y eso ocupa bastante(de echo todo eso esta dentro del AO)


Si, lo sé perfectamente, pero si el A.O. solo fuera el par diferencial de entrada, la idea sería correcta, pero el A.O. no solo tiene una entrada diferencial muy "buena", sino que a esta le sigue una etapa de amplificación de tensión y una etapa de salida...y la etapa de salida por lo general es en clase B...y eso no lo estás teniendo en cuenta.



pandacba dijo:


> De alli que utilzar un AO no solo disminuya el tamaño si no que tambien aumente la calidad del conjunto, fijate en los otros, claro que esos utiilzan Mosfet en la salida, por ejemplo el de 20W es sxtraordianrio como suena, si no lo has echo te invito a armar uno, no es para nada caro para experimentarlo


OK. Puede que suene muy bien, pero la idea de este tema era agregar una etapa de potencia a la salida de un AO, no montar un AO solo como etapa de entrada delegando parcialmente la ganancia de tensión en otra etapa. Por otra parte, me gustaría simular el efecto de esa etapa de ganancia extra para ver donde llega la THD generada...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Dejo unos pequeños retoques al ecualizador y el circuito con una vista mejor para el amigo angel 

PD: está de broma el foro? jajajaja, tengo muchos apodos, pero *Terrorista electromagnético* nunca me habían dicho!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 29, 2010)

Bueno, yo sigo con mi loca pasión, así que, acá están las vistas preliminares del diseño del impreso para la versión darlington. Una vista es previa a el trazado de el plano de masa y el que me sobró  y la otra es con ambos planos.
Se aceptan críticas, sugerencias, felicitaciones, detracciones, etc.

Nota: NO armarlo, ya que usé como base un TL y no OPA, ya que no le tengo en mi librería, y hasta que no llegue, me conformo con esto!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

Ya me enviaron algunos, pero que chiquitos que sooooonnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!
A rediseñar el impreso, o hacerme un adaptador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

sabes que yo te iba a decir,guarda que son smd esos del primer enlace


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

Va a ser el adaptador, porque mi de pe*o hago un doble faz para esto.
Y si me hincha mucho, no tengas dudas que doblo la patitas, alambrito y listo!
Eso sí, como el encapsulado es tipo PowerPad, hay que soldarle una superficie mínima de disipación para disipar el calor que genera.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Tambien recibi los mios, y si con chiquititos, también recibi el OPA452TA en cápsula TO220-7 este es el con los terminales en linea, tambien viene con el formato Q
Vere si en algun negocio local hay adpatadores la vez pasa vi, y si no hay unos pines que vienen unidos por una tira plástica y son secccionables, y viene la hembra servira para improvisar un adaptador.

Mirando tu excelente diseño Balck, ultracompacto tal como a mi me gusta. Menos mal que Texas sigue haciendo estas cosas, porque ON discontinuo un montón de productos de Motorola.

Tengo justo un par de TIP142/147 letra F de ST, lo hice traer porque no conseguia buenos. y ya tengo el dispador en mente y si la memoria no me es infiel tengo uno....

Ahora es cuestión de armar y probar..... medir etc, etc y luego comentar...

Excelente trabajo Black



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Esta sería la versión final.
> Si bien es cierto que muchos autores detestan los darlington, hay muchos fabricantes serio que los usan. Aún en hojas de datos como por ejemplo el LM4702, en la aplicación típica ponen este tipo de transistores.
> El conjunto de TIP142/147 (de Fairchild) en Elko cuestan unos u$ 2.9
> El OPA con flete incluido y en la puerta de nuestra casa, u$ 6.6 (eso en el peor de los casos de que no se consiga acá).
> ...



Excelente analiis compañero, con mosfet me interesa porque estoy probando con ellos, ya e echo pero ahora deseo expeimentar yo con ellos como lo hice siempr con los bipolares, y mur cierto si bien quienes dicen que los darlington no, hay ejemplos de muy buenas marcas y reconocida calidad que los emplean  de echo no cualquier darlignton, si no aquellos que el fabricante com motorola o SGS-Ates en su momento los hicieron especificamente para audio, una prueba de ellos son los excelentes BDX66C/67C de los cuales venian su versión capsula plástica bajo la matricula BDV... aqui poco conocidos pero muy utilzado en europa por muchas marcas de primer nivel....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

Con respecto a ON (Motorola) me quito el sombrero y me pongo de pié! De audio y RF, saben 4 letras. Lástima que haya pasado a ser un subsidiaria, cuando tendría que ser la empresa madre, pero bueno, así son las cosas.
Pero sigue habiendo gente seria, como Texas Instruments, National Semiconductors, y algunas otras.
Y pongo un ejemplo: luego de simular varios circuitos en National (para la parte de fuentes de alimentación) en su propia web, recibo un llamado telefónico del representante para Latino América de National, preguntándome si necesitaba asesoramiento de sus ingenieros para mi diseño.
Por un momento me sentí en otro mundo, semejante empresa, hablando con el felino de Villa Elisa.
Hay empresas que tienen claro lo que es un servicio, y por supuesto, muchas otras *NO*.
Y como se nota, mi simpatía está con estas fábricas, quizás sea por los maualitos de Texas Argentina (de tapas amarillas) o por los de National, con sus brutos manuales de tapas azules.
Aprendí con todas ellas, pero sobre todo, con otra que no mencioné, los manuales de Siemens, eran un decálogo de diseño con componentes discretos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 30, 2010)

Don azabache desteñido, veo que diseñás PCBs con el Eagle. Podés poner los SMD sin drama ahí sin hacer un doble faz.

Reemplazá el integrado que tenés ahí por uno SMD y en "Move" dale un click arriba de ese integrado. Ahora que lo tenés seleccionado, un click a la ruedita del mouse y... Voilá, ya está del otro lado de la placa 

Si no, subí el .sch y el .pcb y te lo modifico.

Un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Es que esas empresa crecieron asi, interactuando, no solo con ingenieros, sino con técnicos e idóneos que los hay en todas partes del mundo, porque? porque prodcuen eso que vos decis y que te pasa, obviamente si sabes que tenes respuesta que es lo primero que buscas?, alguna empresa de aquellas que ni datasheets te facisltan o a aquella que te acompaño que se preocupo por difundir, claro ya quedan muy pocas con es filosofia que las hizo populares, RCA desaparecio, Motorola como decis es parte de ON y asi... por eso se toman la molestia de crear sofware que lo ponen on line para que de una forma particulara veas el comportamiento de su producto...

Te comento que cuando la Net no existia tenia un Manual donde en la parte posterior estaban los listados de los grandes fabricantes con sus direcciones y telefonos  ahh y algo que ya no hay su telex..

Muchas veces escribi a estas caxas solcitando información porque aqui no la dsiponia, para dar un mejo uso a sus productos y me enviaban a vuelta de correo toneladad de información, manuales notas de aplicación y más...

Hace unos años un dia saábado pedi a NSK sus manuales de Rodamientos, el dia lunes me estaban llamando a primerra del representante en Argentina, otras cuando no hay representación lo han echo directamente. Tengo toneladad de información de todo tipo de productos y procesos.

Eso es servicio, me ha tocado que aca en argentina me han negado información, y me he dirigido a la casa central, al otro dia el tipo me llamaba de mala diciendo que es lo que necesitaba para enviarme, y al rato de la cas central pidiendo disculpas, informanco que me harian un envio especial con abundante material e incluso muestras para conpensar la perdida de tiempo ocasionada localmente.... y como vos deciss no somos una empresa, figuro como trabajador independiente pero para ellos todso son importantes... y es asi como decis se la sensación que se siente porque la he experimentado.
Saludos al felino de Villa Elisa ,del panda de la Docta.....


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que la parte final *NO TIENE* ganancia! Es un seguidor de emisor de potencia, y la ganancia es del orden de 0.95...como cualquier seguidor de emisor. Lo que hace este esquema es poner dos transistores adicionales como amplificadores de tensión, pero eso es un esquema completamente diferente a lo que yo mencioné antes.
> 
> 
> Si, lo sé perfectamente, pero si el A.O. solo fuera el par diferencial de entrada, la idea sería correcta, pero el A.O. no solo tiene una entrada diferencial muy "buena", sino que a esta le sigue una etapa de amplificación de tensión y una etapa de salida...y la etapa de salida por lo general es en clase B...y eso no lo estás teniendo en cuenta.
> ...



No lo subo porque no es el lugar apropiado, pero te lo menciono, por ejemplo el famoso amplificador Quad 405, en los últimos años fue modiicado, y sigue manteniendo el AO en la entrada, e incluso no uno de alta tensión, y como si fuera poco le aumentaro la tensión de trabajo a +-60V y tiene más calidad que el original.....
Y no es el único, hay muchos de marcas reconocidas que tiene niveles bajísimos de distorción y utilzan un AO, de la misma manera, por lo tanto no hay distorción y esto no lo digo por haberlo leido, lo he visto y comprobado, incluso una marca que por una cuestión de ellos da valores levemente superiores a los reales....

Que no te guste la configuración, te lo acepto y es entendible...
Me pasa lo mismo con el Quad, tanto los originales como los modificados y clonados, que conservan la misma escencia del circuito, tienen buena calidad porque no se lo puede negar, pero a mi personalmente, ese esquema me atrae en lo más mínimo, he tenido la oportunidad de tener uno y original, pero bueno a mi no me gusta ese circuito y no puedo objetar nada pero es asi.......

Pero ya ves no digo que es to es asi o aquello es asa...., todo lo contrario funciona espectacular y es imnegable pero a mi ese equipo no me atrae.

por lo pronto hare las pruebas con los Ci que me llegaron, ya llegaran más componentes

En el caso particular del trabajo de Black, tengo varios juegos de Darlingtons, TIP142/147 de ST, BDX66C/67C de SGS-Ates made in Italy t tambien tengo 2N6284/87 de Motorola, que son espectaculares para audio, asi que como tento material hare las pruebas pertinentes, lástima que es receso en la universidad, pero ya veremos no queda otra que hacer las pruebas de rigor

También esta el que tiene salida mosfet de 70W, el que postee con el pcb


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 31, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Don azabache desteñido, veo que diseñás PCBs con el Eagle. Podés poner los SMD sin drama ahí sin hacer un doble faz.
> 
> Reemplazá el integrado que tenés ahí por uno SMD y en "Move" dale un click arriba de ese integrado. Ahora que lo tenés seleccionado, un click a la ruedita del mouse y... Voilá, ya está del otro lado de la placa
> 
> ...


*Pizca* <= : cada día te amo más  me c&#^é buscando ese comando para moverlo de faz. Sin palabras:






Dejo una corrección importante para el diseño darlingtonless (a costa de 1 transistor más) ya que quedaba muy en el límite la corriente sobre el OPA, y dejo también una aproximación de como sería la configuración para usar FET´s.

PD: *Pizca* <= : sería posible que su majestad moviera todo lo referido al diseño del OPA a un nuevo tema (ya que en realidad no tiene nada que ver con el tema original)?
PD: en cuanto tenga el nuevo diseño del impreso lo subo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2010)

Black eso seria para OPA445, ya que el otro que te comente maneja 50mA, en cuyo caso no haria falta....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2010)

Gato Blanco , sos un j&#^do , o yo soy un j&#^do . . . .  o todos los "electrónicos" pensamos j&#^da&#^te similar ? 

Había estado pensando usar un 431 del mismo modo , pero me faltaba ver como compensaba térmicamente .

Te dejo un circuitito que no he probado , pero se ve muuuuuuuuuuy interesante 

No se en éste caso hasta que frecuencia será capaz de reproducir el zener programable , pero para una radio am servirá !

http://www.techlib.com/electronics/audioamps.html#TL431

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 31, 2010)

Coooorrecto Panda, supuestamente no sería necesario, pero como no tengo el modelo en el simulador, no lo probé jejeje.



> Gato Blanco , sos un j&#^do , o yo soy un j&#^do . . . . o todos los "electrónicos" pensamos j&#^da&#^te similar ?


Ooootro apodo más para mi repertorio. Y creo que tenés razón, casi, porque no todos, solo algunos 



> Había estado pensando usar un 431 del mismo modo , pero me faltaba ver como compensaba térmicamente


Este viejo y querido amigo, el TL431, da para todo!
Para compensarlo térmicamente, lo más fácil sería un termistor junto con alguna de las resistencias que van a la pata de ajuste, podría ser tanto NTC como PTC. También, se podría con algunos dioditos en serie con la resistencia que va entre la pata de ajuste y el cátodo.

Y sí seguro que servirá para una radio 

PD: nueva versión del impreso, se aceptan cualquier tipo de sugerencias al respecto.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 31, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: ...sería posible que su majestad moviera todo lo referido al diseño del OPA a un nuevo tema...


No sé, dejame preguntarle al lemur real...

Otra cosa que veo que estás haciendo al diseñar los PCBs es complicarte la vida con el plano de tierra. No rutees la red (net) llamada GND. Dibujá el polígono todo alrededor del PCB, siguiendo el contorno, y renombralo como GND.

Con eso te "autoconecta" toda la red esa, le das la separación que te parezca necesaria y ya está. Si le activás la opción "Orphans" te rellena también los huecos que haya, aunque no estén conectados (podés ponerle jumpers) y con "Thermals" te hace un dibujito para que sea más fácil de soldar la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2010)

su majestad aprueba la peticion y le guta el nuevo tema¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 31, 2010)

A vos te *guta* toda, digo todo, majestad!
Dejo nueva versión del PCB, de ahora en adelante, va a ser llamado, pizca de PCB (jijijijjiji)
Conste que me contuve y no puse  jajajaja.

También dejo una vista virtual de como quedaría, tanto vista superior como inferior del impreso.

Además, insto a los que lean, a hacer críticas como las del Señor Pizca, ya que así quizás se pueda hacer algo mejor.
No obstante, tener en cuenta que casi todo el diseño del impreso tiene un sentido, adjunto también una imagen de una línea curvada que podría ser recta, pero el sentido es aumentar la superficie que va a estar en contacto con el pad de disipación que tiene el OPA para ayudar en lo posible a bajar la temperatura del mismo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2010)

Muy pero muy bueno tu trabajo congratulations, alguien que habla lo justo, y demuestra con altura lo que dice, un gran estilo.....

Por otro laod hay CopyRight?, en el PCB esta estanpado By Black Tiger o solo bastara comunicarle al autor del uso de su obra?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 31, 2010)

Panda, recién caigo, gracias, muchas gracias por tu preocupación.
Luego de interconectar algunas neuronas, me dí cuenta del sentido de tu pregunta, y era simple, evitar que algún malicioso se hiciera cargo del proyecto como si fuera propio, ya que, yo no especifiqué si estaba o no bajo CR.
Gracias, pero yo soy un tarambana, un p****o y 1/2 b***o.
Esas cosas nunca las miro, y bueno, así me fue, pero no importa, seguiré igual, haciendo como lo siento, y si alguien se hace rico a costa de eso, tampoco me importa, que le aproveche!


----------



## DanielU (Ene 1, 2011)

Seguire con simulaciones para encontrar un diseño que me sirva, hasta hora simule uno muy interesante, pero muchos me van a decir que estoy loco .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Daniel, interesante diseño 
Lo que te diría es que sería un poco más real si ponés un MJ15002 en lugar del 2N2905A, es lo más parecido al 2N2955 (que sería el complementario real) que encontré de los modelos que tiene.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 1, 2011)

R1 es la resistencia que setea la ganancia de U1   1+150k/4.7k

Ahora voy a hacer el cambio que sugeris BlackTiger.

EDIT: excelente, la ganancia bajo a 0.003%. Ahora la pareja de salida es MJ15001/MJ15002


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Y con transistores "apareados" todo funciona mejor.
PD: porqué tan baja ganancia le hacés tener al operacional? Es solo para minimizar la distorsión?

PD1: envío también el esquema de un amplificador que usa un LF356 a la entrada. Es de una famosa compañía que dejó de existir, pero eran amplificadores de alta gama: Phase Linear.
Y hacen lo que había comentado en algún momento, la salida del operacional a los emisores de los transistores amplificadores de tensión.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 1, 2011)

La ganancia es baja por la distorsion. Quiero que sea algo High End .


Claro esta que se podria bajar la tension de alimentacion a +-20V y bajar la ganancia para tener un amplificador de 13W 0.05% THD.

Nose porque necesitan tanta potencia (a menos de que usen parlantes de bajisima sensibilidad...), para monitores de campo cercano necesito ±1W (16m²). Y para escuchar en el living (50m²) (con unos TEA2025 anda lo mas bien) ±3W


Con +-40V y una ganancia de 21 tenes una salida de 28W 0.007% THD.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 1, 2011)

+/-3W...  

Me parece medio poco...
Creo que  partir de los 10W rms la cosa se pone buena. Ayer me quedé impresionado con mi mini amplificador, con TDA2009A, tiene una mooooi buena calidad de sonido, y no lo podía poner al mango porque no daban más los parlantes, y los parlantes dicen 16W rms máx atrás... 

Hasta ahora, nunca me quedé corto con mi ampli TDA2050 estéreo. No necesito más potencia, por ahora. Solo para escuchar en casa...

Feliz comienzo del 2011


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Como no lo puedo comprobar, por ahora me quedo con la definición de la wiki:


> A THD rating < 1% is considered to be in high-fidelity and inaudible to the human ear.


Igual el querer bajar la distorsión la mínimo, no me parece nada alocado.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y con transistores "apareados" todo funciona mejor.
> PD: porqué tan baja ganancia le hacés tener al operacional? Es solo para minimizar la distorsión?
> 
> PD1: envío también el esquema de un amplificador que usa un LF356 a la entrada. Es de una famosa compañía que dejó de existir, pero eran amplificadores de alta gama: Phase Linear.
> Y hacen lo que había comentado en algún momento, la salida del operacional a los emisores de los transistores amplificadores de tensión.



Buen ejemplo Black, me causa gracia porque esa forma de trabajar es la que me critico Ezavalla, otra prueba de haber sido utilizado comercialmente por equipos de calidad y hay muchas más....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Black Tiger1954 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Es que la parte final *NO TIENE* ganancia! Es un seguidor de emisor  de potencia, y la ganancia es del orden de 0.95...como cualquier  seguidor de emisor. Lo que hace este esquema es poner *dos transistores  adicionales como amplificadores de tensión, pero eso es un esquema  completamente diferente a lo que yo mencioné antes*.



Por otra parte, es esquema es bastante malo solo por el hecho de usar las variaciones de +-Vcc para excitar la etapa VAS, un tipo de aplicación de los A.O. que nació y se popularizó justo en la época en que Phase Linear diseñaba sus amplificadores....y luego perdió popularidad cuando se demostró que era un diseño inheremente malo e inestable, aunque los de PL lo usaban antes del VAS y ahí el problema no era tan grave...pero a esa altura bien podían usarse tres transistores y lograr un mayor control sobre la etapa de entrada.

*EDITO:*
A raíz de una charla con Black Tiger me hizo notar que cometí un error en el análisis anterior, ya que el esquema de Phase Linear no usa las variaciones de corriente de alimentación para excitar la etapa de salida, sino que hace lo que transcribo del MP enviado al Tigre:



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tenés razón...error mío  .
> Pero entonces, si es tal como vos decís, Q100 y Q101 están en una suerte  de "base común" para amplificar tensión con una ganacia de 3.3, pero la  base no está referida a ningún potencial común entre la entrada y la  salida....es más, está desplazada la salida en algunos voltios. La  ganancia es correcta para cubrir la tensión de alimentación que es de  +/-45V...y con esto, es un esquema similar al que estaba en el post #41 y  que dió lugar _*a mi comentario*_ pero que ahora no encuentro   .
> A fin de cuentas, siguen usando el AO para reemplazar el par diferencial  de entrada, con lo que quedamos en el mismo comentario anterior



Pido disculpas por mi error


----------



## DanielU (Ene 2, 2011)

Adjunto el esquematico para aquellos que no tengan el Multisim.

Algo para mejorar?

Por ahora cambie la resistencia de 22K (R19) por un preset de 50KΩ y una resistencia de 4.7 KΩ, solo para que no se chamusque el preset .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

gracias daniel,todavía no pude descargar el multisim  ,en linux no lo pude  echar a funcionar  todavía


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

El rey: dejate de cambiar tu imagen del nick porque, me distrae! Portate bien!
Daniel, lo primero que haría sería utilizar el analizador de respuesta en frecuencia del multisim, se llama algo así como bode plot o parecido.
Luego, la limitación en alta frecuencia la haría realimentando, así se mejora la distorsión en altas frecuencias.
Además, para alta fama <=  las distorciones bajan a niveles más allá de lo normal


----------



## DanielU (Ene 2, 2011)

OK, conecte el bode plotter, en 25.8KHz cae a 26dB, de 1Hz a 6.1KHz se mantiene en 26.5dB.



Realimentacion , ahi si que ya no se que hacer.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

Ya dí los datos Daniel, en uno de mis post, en este tema, de como ajustar eso.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 2, 2011)

> El ancho de banda lo amplié a 10 Hz (distinto valor de C1) hasta 50 KHz (agregado de C2).



Bueno, en mi caso el treble cut es pasivo, modifique C1 y R2; 220pF y 1.8KΩ. 

100KHz; -3dB
20KHz; -0.2dB


----------



## Tavo (Ene 6, 2011)

Y Black? Que pasó con el ampli? Hay algún avance del circuito?

Me dijiste que tenés el diseño de PCB hecho ya... y por qué no lo hacés vos? 

Saludos! 

*EDITO:*
Yo tengo muchas ganas de hacerlo, pero no se cuál es el esquema definitivo!! 
¿Ésta es la última versión del ampli?

Ver el archivo adjunto 45503

Si es esta, ya me pongo a diseñar el PCB!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Tengo el impreso final pero para los darlington. Y no lo hago porque nunca me quedan bien  (voy a tener que hacer algún curso acelerado).

Pero supongo que vos querés el final para los transistores separados no? Subido 
Con unas correcciones menores. Dejá previsto en el impreso, C2 y C13, solo 1 va a ir, pero eso ya hay que probarlo en "vivo".
Además y por las dudas, dejá previsto espacio como para colocar en paralelo una R y un termistor en paralelo con R8 (que en realidad va a ser un preset para ajuste de la corriente en reposo), hay que ver como va a ser el comportamiento térmico.
Ah, y también un condensador a la entrada electrolítico chico (10 uF o algo así).


----------



## Tavo (Ene 6, 2011)

*No me quedan algunas cosas en claro.*


> Pero supongo que vos querés el final para los *transistores separados* no?


*Exacto.* 


> Con unas correcciones menores.




Vayamos por partes (dijo Jack <= )

1) Dejar el lugar para C2 y C13 no hay problemas, dejo los dos espacios y en la realidad va solo un capacitor. Es así?



> Además y por las dudas, dejá previsto espacio como para colocar en paralelo una R y un termistor en paralelo con R8 (que en realidad va a ser un preset para ajuste de la corriente en reposo), hay que ver como va a ser el comportamiento térmico.


2) De esto no entiendo nada. "Que cosa" va a controlar la temperatura de los TRs finales?
Ese BC337 se encarga de "sensar" la temperatura en el disipador? Feo, feo. Me gustaría más un BD139, si se puede. (No entiendo mucho, creo que la corriente de reposo la regula un preset multivueltas, no? Dónde está que no lo veo? )


> Ah, y también un condensador a la entrada electrolítico chico (10 uF o algo así).


Con esto no hay problemas, de la entrada de señal me encargo yo (acondicionarla) .

Si me sacás esas dudas, empiezo.

*!! Fuuuuiiiuuuuuííí ¡¡* (eso es un silbido), Cacho, venite un segundo, que te necesito por acá. 

Saludos.
PS: Cacho la tiene clara con el control de T° en amps; sinó, fijate las maravillas que hizo (reformó) con el Sinclair.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

> Dejar el lugar para C2 y C13 no hay problemas, dejo los dos espacios y en la realidad va solo un capacitor. Es así?


Tal cual Tavo (me salió un versito )


> Ese BC337 se encarga de "sensar" la temperatura en el disipador? Feo,  feo. Me gustaría más un BD139, si se puede. (No entiendo mucho, creo que  la corriente de reposo la regula un preset multivueltas, no? Dónde está  que no lo veo? )


Quizás no sea necesario el contacto físico del BC337 con el disipador, pero bueno, como es un prototipo, dejamos las cosas previstas, ya que esto montarlo en un protoboard para probar es imposible.
Ya con el BC337 sobra por todos lados, en general usan más pequeños aún, como el BC548, además casi no maneja potencia, unos pocos mA a 2 o 3 volts.
Fijate que en la simulación, el valor de R8 es de 2.57 kOhms, yo la ajusté manualmente, el preset va en reemplazo de esa resistencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Quizás no sea necesario el contacto físico del BC337 con el disipador, pero bueno, como es un prototipo, dejamos las cosas previstas, ya que esto montarlo en un protoboard para probar es imposible.


Si usás un par darlington convencional, el "sensor" va en contacto con el disipador de los transistores de potencia. Si usás un par Sziklai, el sensor va en contacto con el disipador de los drivers. Si usás un darlington integrado....hummm....no es buena idea 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ya con el BC337 sobra por todos lados, en general usan más pequeños aún, como el BC548, además casi no maneja potencia, unos pocos mA a 2 o 3 volts.


El unico bardo con los transistores TO-92 es sujetarlos al disipador ...por ahí conviene más lo que dice Tavo...


----------



## Tavo (Ene 6, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si usás un par darlington convencional, el "sensor" va en contacto con el disipador de los transistores de potencia. Si usás un par Sziklai, el sensor va en contacto con el disipador de los drivers. Si usás un darlington integrado....hummm....no es buena idea


Nop, no pensamos usar par Darlington (va, por lo menos yo, *es que no consigo el TIP147!!*). La idea era usar unos TIP35C/TIP36C en la salida y como drivers unos BD139/140.
Como decís vos, la etapa CREO (no entiendo mucho) que es una del estilo Sziklai, pero yo pensaba hacer la clásica, mandar todos los transistores al mismo disipador. O sea, el "sensor" (BD139) iría junto con los drivers (otros BD139/140) y los TRs finales, todos juntitos (para que no sufran el crudo invierno <= )



ezavalla dijo:


> El unico bardo con los transistores TO-92 es sujetarlos al disipador ...por ahí conviene más lo que dice Tavo...



Es por esto mismo que detesto a los "sensores chiquitos" (TO-92), porque son un dolor de cabeza a la hora de sujetarlos al disipador.



			
				Gato Negro dijo:
			
		

> Quizás no sea necesario el contacto físico del BC337 con el disipador, pero bueno, como es un prototipo, dejamos las cosas previstas, ya que esto montarlo en un protoboard para probar es imposible.
> Ya con el BC337 sobra por todos lados, en general usan más pequeños aún, como el BC548, además casi no maneja potencia, unos pocos mA a 2 o 3 volts.
> Fijate que en la simulación, el valor de R8 es de 2.57 kOhms, yo la ajusté manualmente, el preset va en reemplazo de esa resistencia.



Que decirte, no me simpatiza mucho la idea de ya dejar todo previsto y configurado; se me hace que la simulación es muy simpática en la pantalla de la PC, pero en la realidad contamos con otros factores que a veces son para tener en cuenta, no son "eeeeeel problema", pero por ahí las mediciones en la práctica cambian y vos te quedaste con la R de 2K5...

Por eso me interesaría poder agregarle un preset (algo bien clásico) de unos 5K (multivueltas), para poder ajustar manualmente la corriente en reposo. 

Por eso es que... *!! Fuuuuiiiuuuuuííí ¡¡* Che! sordo, te estoy llamando, venite pa' ca! 

Nos podrás dar una manito por acá? Yo me arriesgaría, pero jugar con la etapa de salida no es ningún chiste para mi, y no quisiera hacer mal el diseño real... 



> pero bueno, como es un prototipo,


O sea que a mi me usan de "conejito de indias"...  Cuándo me vieron cara de rata de laboratorio eh!? 
Gueno, too bien. Me da un poquito de "asquito" decir "prototipo", se supone que esto es definitivo, no?  

Saludos Gente, espero las novedades y que el sordo escuche el silbido.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

> Que decirte, no me simpatiza mucho la idea de ya dejar todo previsto y  configurado; se me hace que la simulación es muy simpática en la  pantalla de la PC, pero en la realidad contamos con otros factores que a  veces son para tener en cuenta, no son "eeeeeel problema", pero por ahí  las mediciones en la práctica cambian y vos te quedaste con la R de  2K5...
> 
> Por eso me interesaría poder agregarle un preset (algo bien clásico) de  unos 5K (multivueltas), para poder ajustar manualmente la corriente en  reposo.


Me cacho <= en diez!


> Fijate que en la simulación, el valor de R8 es de 2.57 kOhms, yo la  ajusté manualmente, el preset va en reemplazo de esa resistencia.


Y yo que dijeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????????????????????????????????
Justamente, en el PC es una cosa, en la práctica, no es lo mismo.

Es cierto que el BC337 como dice el amigo ezavalla no es de fácil montaje, sobre todo por la fragilidad de las patitas (el montaje mecánico es una chapita que lo apriete y nada más -aunque montado en un mini mili pico impreso, no da problemas-), pero como contra, el otro necesita mica y esas cositas, sea como sea, es a gusto y piachere.

Mi idea de todo previsto es con respecto al impreso y los componentes que *podrían* ser nesarios <= no con respecto a los valores.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 6, 2011)

> Mi idea de todo previsto es con respecto al impreso y los componentes que podrían ser nesarios <= no con respecto a los valores.


Es justamente por esto que te estás olvidando el bendito preset para ajustar la corriente de reposo!
Por eso, me gustaría hacerlo con seguridad. No se donde colocar el preset, ahora le voy a dar una observada (que no es lo mismo que "mirada") al esquema.

Saludos.
PS: Me parece que Cacho no se puso el audífono...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Ta vi to  a ver si mis palabras las puedo traducir en imágenes.
En lugar de R8, VA un preset........... si serás!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2011)

El preset siempre va en la parte de abajo del divisor, por que si falla...falla abriéndose y en ese caso el transistor se satura y elimina la polarización en clase A de la etapa de salida. Si lo ponés arriba y pasa lo mismo, el "sensor" se bloquea y la Vce se va al mango...llevándose con ella la etapa de salida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Sip ezavalla, si bien se puede regular de los 2 lados, es mejor tu opción, el preset en R7 y R8 fija.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 6, 2011)

Tavo, el que no arriesga no gana, probas el circuito en una placa experimental y vez que tal anda. Si no, hace un pcb y probalo, si falla, lo volves a hacer. Cuanto mas vas a gastar en pertinax...


----------



## Tavo (Ene 7, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ta vi to  a ver si mis palabras las puedo traducir en imágenes.
> En lugar de R8, VA un preset........... si serás!


  
Disculpas, no entendí lo que me quisiste decir.
Como diría el chavo "Bueno pero no senojeeee" (con las manitos así) 



ezavalla dijo:


> El preset siempre va en la parte de abajo del divisor, por que si falla...falla abriéndose y en ese caso el transistor se satura y elimina la polarización en clase A de la etapa de salida. Si lo ponés arriba y pasa lo mismo, el "sensor" se bloquea y la Vce se va al mango...llevándose con ella la etapa de salida.



*Pero que inteligente lo tuyo!* No lo había pensado... 



DanielU dijo:


> Tavo, el que no arriesga no gana, probas el circuito en una placa experimental y vez que tal anda. Si no, hace un pcb y probalo, si falla, lo volves a hacer. Cuanto mas vas a gastar en pertinax...


Está está Daniel.


> hace un pcb y probalo, si falla, *lo volves a hacer.*


WTF... No se para ustedes, pero para mi "hacer un pcb" *es un trabajo odioso...* 
Encima que tengo la maldita (bendita) costumbre de estañar todas las pistas en los amplis, gasto un Kg de estaño por placa más o menos...  Pero queda re lindo! 

Está está de todos modos este HDP no me va a ganar. Lo voy a sacar andando... 

Saludos gente...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> .....Está está de todos modos este HDP no me va a ganar. Lo voy a sacar andando... ...


Aunque pongas mucho empeño en lo contrario, ese esquema va a funcionar.
No es un diseño nuevo a ensayar, es una adaptación para conseguir potencia de una forma sencilla.
Así que ! Resignación ¡, luego de varios intentos fallidos, llegará el *triste momento* en que el esquema comenzará a sonar y casi con seguridad, lo hará bien.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

Si, y los vecinos van a estar muy contentos 
Lo que más me preocupa en el diseño físico de la placa es el tema del pad de disipación térmica que tiene el OPA....... No sé si no sería conveniente hacer algunos agujeritos alrededor de la zona en que vaya el integrado para que circule mejor el aire....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ....... No sé si no sería conveniente hacer algunos agujeritos alrededor de la zona en que vaya el integrado para que circule mejor el aire....


Antes de agujerear, yo probaría que temperatura llega a levantar el IC.
Siempre queda la posibilidad de pegar un disipador a la cápsula plástica.
Otra opción es darle toda la superficie de cobre que se pueda a las conexiones de las patas del IC, por lo menos en la zona mas inmediata.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 7, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de agujerear, yo probaría que temperatura llega a levantar el IC.
> Siempre queda la posibilidad de pegar un disipador a la cápsula plástica.
> Otra opción es darle toda la superficie de cobre que se pueda a las conexiones de las patas del IC, por lo menos en la zona mas inmediata.



Me gusta tu opción Fogo. (Y el comentario anterior tuyo también. )

Black, no te hagas muchos problemas con eso, que no es nada muuy complicado... Como dice Fogo, tranquilamente se le puede pegar una "U" de aluminio pequeña arriba del encapsulado, y hacer bien grande las superficies de las patitas...

Ahora, yo pregunto, ¿Ese IC viene solo en ese encapsulado? Porque sinceramente te digo, no me gusta ni medio. Preferiría mil veces el DIL (8patitas) común...

Nunca trabajé con componentes tan pequeños, y espero que puedo soldarlo sin ningún inconveniente.
Con respecto a la placa, esperá un poquito que ando medio complicado. Quizá hoy a la tarde empiezo con el PCB del ampli.


Recuerdo una vez (hace bastante tiempo) cuando Cacho me recomendó un ampli de la página de Rod Elliott, y me parecía muy bueno; en aquellos tiempos "no se por qué" les tenía un poco de asco a todos los TO-92 y le sugerí por qué no cambiar al par diferencial de entrada por un OP AMP, y creo que no supo darme la respuesta... 
Me dijo que lo deje así no más que el ampli andaba perfecto.
Pero Cacho no me dijo "por qué no" reemplazar al par diferencial por un OP AMP, y el motivo es justamente porque la salida de la mayoría de los OP AMP (normales) no llegan a superar los +-18V, y claro, los operacionales (como cualquier otro dispositivo) puede dar como máximo la tensión de alimentación (eso es teoría pura)...

Saludos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

Sin dudas Fogonazo hay que ver qué temperatura levanta, pero lo que me da "cosa" es que va a estar del lado de abajo de la placa.... 
Ahí dejo la vista simulada de como quedaría en mi diseño del PCB visto de ambas caras.
La superficie que queda creo que es bastante generosa, algo así como 1 in²
Lo del disipador también lo pensé, pero espero que no sea *nesario* <= 

Tavo: viene en otros encapsulados, pero no sé si acá se consiguen, pero creo que lo dije antes, por $80 te envían 5 a tu casa aca: http://cgi.ebay.com/OPA445-High-Vol...569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ade5fcb59
Eso sí, tienen menos disipación de calor que el encapsulado SMD.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

La parte inferior se supone que sea la mas "Fresca", además es donde se encuentra la lámina de cobre que servirá de disipador, es decir que la resistencia térmica entre el IC y el cobre es mínima.
Yo solo tendría precauciones en el diseño del impreso, lo que comenté antes de dejar superficies masivas de cobre en el conexionado de las patas del IC y evitar que pudiera existir transferencia térmica entre la etapa de salida y el IC.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Recuerdo una vez (hace bastante tiempo) cuando Cacho me recomendó un ampli de la página de Rod Elliott, y me parecía muy bueno; en aquellos tiempos "no se por qué" les tenía un poco de asco a todos los TO-92 y le sugerí por qué no cambiar al par diferencial de entrada por un OP AMP, y creo que no supo darme la respuesta...
> Me dijo que lo deje así no más que el ampli andaba perfecto.
> Pero Cacho no me dijo "por qué no" reemplazar al par diferencial por un OP AMP, y el motivo es justamente porque la salida de la mayoría de los OP AMP (normales) no llegan a superar los +-18V, y claro, los operacionales (como cualquier otro dispositivo) puede dar como máximo la tensión de alimentación (eso es teoría pura)...
> 
> Saludos...



El porque no, no creo que sea por lo AO, ya que hay de alta tensión, y si no se puede utilzar la técnica del boost del AO, que no es nada nuevo y se conoce hace varias decadas y de echo National en uno AN(Notas de Aplicasión) toca ese tema con ejemplos y todo, aparte esta técnica ha sido utilzada por muchas reconocidas marcad de audio por su calidad...

El porque no te contesto es porque por un lado los circuitos de esa página son garantia, y por otro hay que hacer tanto trabajo que es mejor antes que modificarlo empezar de Cero como hizo Black con el presente trabajo...


----------



## DanielU (Ene 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Disculpas, no entendí lo que me quisiste decir.
> Como diría el chavo "Bueno pero no senojeeee" (con las manitos así)
> 
> 
> ...



Asegurate que queden bien las pistas por donde va a circular una gran corriente, todo lo demas, dejalo "preparado" para hacer modificaciones. Pone tu mayor esfuerzo en esa etapa asi ya tenes que resongar menos . La etapa transistorizada tendria que ser la definitiva, la etapa del integrado y entrada de audio, sujeta a modificaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2011)

DanielU dijo:


> Asegurate que queden bien las pistas por donde va a circular una gran corriente



Si te fijas en la simulación del impreso veras que esas precauciones ya han sido tomadas, Black no es nuevo en el diseño.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

Solo quiero aclarar algo, como dice el amigo Panda, no soy nuevo en el diseño, pero ...... siempre hay un pero, esto es solo por leer y probar cosas de forma autodidáctica, ya que mis estudios formales está muy lejos de esta disciplina.
Por suerte (o no), los diseños que he hecho, siempre funcionaron, mejor o peor, pero sin grandes problemas.
Y digo todo esto, a fin de que todo este hilo en el foro, es por ahora solo un diseño sin prueba física.
Son solo simulaciones, imágenes virtuales, imaginación y un poquitito de experiencia.
Aunque tengo bastante certeza de que funcionará, *NO* lo puedo asegurar, pero creo que vale la pena probarlo. Estamos hablando de pocos componentes, no muy caros, y quizás funcione como en las simulaciones 

PD: cuando cotejé los gráficos obtenidos en el osciloscopio vs la simulación en un trazador de curvas de transistores que hice, la similitud era sorprendente!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2011)

Autodidacta, palabra que quiero mucho porque representa alguién que por distintas razones no tuvo a su tubo una formación formal en la materia y debio hacerlo por sus medios, y eso implica alguien que ama ese rubro, que se paso muchas horas leyendo, prácticando, lo hizo por gusto no por que simplemente fue a un lugar y se lo enseñaron, hay muchos autodidactas no reconcidos oficialmente pero si por quienes trabajan esta area.

Hace años en una convención, diserto un hombre, que no sabian como presentarlo, ya que carecias de títulos, el mismo dijo soy un idoneo, un autodidacta..... Ese hombre que fue presentado por renombrado ingeniero, lo hizo en calidad del hombre que más sabia de electrónica en la argentina.....

Personalmente considero al autodidacta como un gran equlibrio entre teoria y práctica y es el que nunca deja de estudiar, que se actualiza, nunca se queda atras....


----------



## DanielU (Ene 8, 2011)

Espero que mi comentario no haya sido tomado para cualquier lado, el mensaje iba para tavo, para que el tome las precauciones en su pcb. Mas que nada para que no pierda tiempo en futuras modificaciones en el pcb.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2011)

DanielU dijo:


> Espero que mi comentario no haya sido tomado para cualquier lado, el mensaje iba para tavo, para que el tome las precauciones en su pcb. Mas que nada para que no pierda tiempo en futuras modificaciones en el pcb.



Gracias Daniel. De todos modos te digo, yo *tampoco soy principiante en el diseño de PCBs.* 
Ya llevo varias haciendo y el programa que uso (PCB Wizard) lo domino por completo. 

Lo de las pistas anchas, decíselo a cualquiera menos a mi... 
Yo soy fanático de hacer siempre los pads bien GRANDES y las pistas GENEROSAS. He visto cada placa... que dan ganas de llorar. Pareciera que no consideran estas cosas a la hora de hacer PCBs... Sin embargo, yo si. 

Voy a tener cuidado en diseñarlo, ya casi estoy en proceso. Hice un bosquejo en un papel.
De todos modos, voy a tenerlos "al tanto" con versiones preliminares del PCB. (imágenes).

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> ...Cacho me recomendó un ampli de la página de Rod Elliott...en aquellos tiempos "no se por qué" les tenía un poco de asco a todos los TO-92 y le sugerí por qué no cambiar al par diferencial de entrada por un OP AMP, y creo que no supo darme la respuesta...
> *Me dijo que lo deje así no más que el ampli andaba perfecto.*


Ahí tenés la respuesta.
¿Para qué complicar algo simple que ya está diseñado y calculado para eso?
En costos, no te va a salir menos y si no usás uno de estos vas a tener que armar algo para adaptar la salida del operacional (con eso de la tensión de salida y demás que mencionaste) para que exciten al AV (recalcular el asunto) y quizá hasta montar la alimentación del operacional en la salida... Nah, no vale la pena, mejor dejalo así que anda bien y es fácil de hacer. 

De nuevo, dejalo así que anda perfecto 



Tavo dijo:


> Pero Cacho no me dijo "por qué no"...


Y atrás del "por qué no", ¿qué serie de preguntas venía? 

Una cosa es desarrollar algo desde cierto punto de partida (un OPA445 y una salida, por ejemplo) y otra es querer meterle a la fuerza cierta cosa a un diseño que fue hecho de otra manera. Las modificaciones son, muchas veces, tan complicadas como los diseños nuevos.
No hay que hacer difícil lo fácil.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2011)

Coincido plenamente con la opinión de Cacho, es más soy un ferviente creyente de "_*La navaja de Ockham*_", un buen diseño también implica simpleza (por supuesto que cuando se puede).
Y tal como él dijo, yo partí de un operacional en particular (recordando el de Motorola, empecé a buscar algo similar), y luego el resto vino en base a él, no fue al revés . No obstante, las etapas de potencia, en general ya están resultas desde hace mucho tiempo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Dejo adjunto la versión final *provisoria* <=  de lo que sería este amplificador "darlingtonless".


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2011)

Por que no le haces una polarizacion bootstrap al BD140 ?   Vas a ganar varios Volts de excursion en el semiciclo negativo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Eduardo, gracias por analizar el circuito.
Mi idea original era hacer algo muy sencillo, de medianas prestaciones y fácil de construir.
Si mirás todo el hilo, aunque no sea lo más conveniente, era usar Darlingtons en la salida.
Pocos componentes, creo que una buena relación calidad/precio.
No obstante, por supuesto que se puede mejorar, lo es casi una aplicación típica del OPA.
Lo que sí no me queda claro, es que la etapa de salida (los 2 BD y los MJ) están como amplificadores de corriente, son seguidores de tensión,  el límite está en la tensión BE, y por más que suba la tensión del 140, a lo sumo serían unos 0.7 volts más. Si me das una pista de tu idea es seguro que se podría mejorar.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ...Lo que sí no me queda claro, es que la etapa de salida (los 2 BD y los MJ) están como amplificadores de corriente, son seguidores de tensión,  el límite está en la tensión BE, y por más que suba la tensión del 140, a lo sumo serían unos 0.7 volts más. Si me das una pista de tu idea es seguro que se podría mejorar.


En el semiciclo "ascendente" no hay problema, el que trabaja es el BD139 y a su base le dá de comer MPSA42 (y a este el AO) ==> la tension de recorte será lo que de el AO menos la caida en las bases y la R de 0.1.

Pero en el semiciclo "descendente" trabaja solo el BD140, y a su base le llega corriente solamente por la R de 3k3 --> Si en un instante la salida debe estar en -30V , en la R voy a tener ~10 ==> hay solo  3mA como máximo para esa base (como medio poco) y la cosa empeora para excursiones mas negativas.
Claro que esta tension negativa de recorte dependera del hFE real de los transistores.  En todo caso, hacé una simulación pero graficando la salida.


Lo bueno del bootstrap, es que con dos resistencias y un condensador eliminás el problema de quedarte sin corriente.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2011)

Fijate lo que dice Eduardo, es interesante Black. Sería bueno que tratemos de dejar el esquemático BIEN asegurado antes de pasarlo a la realidad...  Porque de lo contrario, nos vamos a encontrar con sorpresas poco agradables luego... 

No entiendo a que te referís con "polarización bootstrap"... 
En un rato voy a caer, seguro, estoy analizando el esquema... 

Saludos.

PS: No entiendo para que está ahí el MPSA42...  Ese está encargado de la ganancia en tensión? No era que hacíamos eso con el OPA?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No entiendo a que te referís con "polarización bootstrap"...


Es una realimentación positiva que en pequeña señal se usa generalmente para aumentar la impedancia de entrada y en gran señal para no quedarte sin corriente en los limites de la excursión.

Básicamente es nada mas que esto:








En este caso (1er imagen) , como la máxima corriente disponible para la base del BD140 la da la R de 3k3 hay que dimensionarla para la peor condición (idealmente ~ -40V de salida) ==> pero eso daría un valor de resistencia muy chico y nos traería problemas tanto de disipación (inútilmente) como de corriente (~84V/R en el peor caso)


Con el bootstrap (2da imagen), si se reemplaza la R de 3k3 por 2 de 1k5 o 1k8 (en reposo tengo la misma corriente que antes) y se conecta el punto medio a la salida, voy a tener una corriente casi constante en la resistencia (analizarlo en la banda de paso ) independientemente de la tensión de salida.




> PS: No entiendo para que está ahí el MPSA42...  Ese está encargado de la ganancia en tensión? No era que hacíamos eso con el OPA?


Está de seguidor,  es para poder entregar mas corriente a la etapa.

.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

En este caso va en la rama negativa porque desde la rama positiva se ataca la etapa de potencia, si estuvera por la parte inferior que es lo más común de ver el boostrap estaria por rama positiva como se ve en la mayoria de los esquemas sean fuente partida o simple.

Tambien se podria via otro transistor atacar la rama negativa o colocar un espejo de corriente


Para quienes le interese un circuito poco común, y que lamentalblemente no ha tenido el exito que se merecio. 
Es un RCA modificado por Philips Elcoma, mantiene la salida cuasi complementaria, mejoro la entrada y la zona de predriver y la forma como ataca los driver algo muy poco visto y que tiene la particularidad de posibliitar doble boostraping...
Este equipo es de muy alta calidad, pero creo por no entender como funciona no tubo el exito merecido que si tuvo su hermano el conocido como RCA 130
Adjunto circuito para que lo analicen


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas Eduardo, sos muy claro explicando. 

Bueno, esperemos a ver que hacemos entonces, si Black modifica el esquema o lo hago yo (que no es una graaaaan complicación supongo )

Quisiera hacerte una pregunta Eduardo, me interesa tener tu punto de vista:
Para vos, que es mejor, una etapa de salida Complementaria, Cuasicomplementaria o tipo Sziklai ?


Gracias Eduardo, saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Adjunto la simulación llegando al punto de recorte.
Quizás sea un error del modelo, no sé, pero el recorte aparece en el hemiciclo positivo. Probé poniendo una R hacia el +B para que trabajara más "cómodo" en ese ciclo, pero no cambia nada.

Tavo: tal como te dijo Eduardo, el MPS está como seguidor de tensión para evitar un consumo excesivo en el OPA.

Panda, de esos armé una parva!, además fue el predecesor de casi todos los que se ven actualmente


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

Que bueno que lo conozcas Black!!! el primero que vi fue en un libro extraido de las publicaciones de Fapesa alla por los 80, era de 50W con salida darlington si la memoria no me es infiel luego aparecio este de 100W y tengo otro de 180W con la misma base.


----------

